# Need your $.02



## Psyc_9780 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sup monicas, got a couple of questions regarding some weird shit happening to my body. I am 32, 5'11, and now I'm about 215, my "Beast" weight is 205. So, I was overseas doing some FID during Aug and Sept, came back home and within 24 hours I was on the West coast checking in yet to another course. This time Reconnaissance Team Leader Course, two months of patrolling in the desert, Jungle and the mountains has left my body very confused. Nutrition was crap as well, put on some weight quick, though my performance remains the same, not sure if you guys know when I refer to patrolling shape vs actually being in shape. I don't know what to do, I seem to retain everything I eat. Any ideas how to break this cycle, going to Dive in Jan.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm sure you know this, but nutrition is 90% of the battle. Sometimes when you're in a spot where you can't fully control what goes into your body, you either have to accept that you'll suffer a bit or add that much more work into keeping the negative effects at bay. Whether that means running an extra mile each day, doing 25 more burpees during your workout or skipping the salisbury steak and just having a salad will depend on you and your situation.
For what it's worth, I'm 34 (on Dec. 31st) and 6'3" and stuck on this giant metal thing in the middle of some giant body of water. I feel your pain as far as the "nutrition is crap" statement goes.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 3, 2015)

How's your thyroid?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 3, 2015)

Have to agree with both. The weight thing hit me around 42. Have to really watch my diet. 6'8" 250 lbs was at 270 earlier this year. Hurt myself and can not excersise at the moment. Eat like a bird to just maintain weight. Your body may be just slowing down.


----------



## Brill (Dec 3, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> Have to agree with both. *The weight thing hit me around 42*. Have to really watch my diet. 6'8" 250 lbs was at 270 earlier this year. Hurt myself and can not excersise at the moment. *Eat like a bird to just maintain weight. Your body may be just slowing down.*



X2.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 3, 2015)

Dog,you are aging - shit happens.

I'm in Iraq right now and have added 12 lbs while dropping what I think is about two inches off my waist line since I've been out here. I'm 5'6 and a solid 184, I look great and am also well solidified in the thousand pound club. Cardio is a little rough with the added mass but I'm getting where I need to be.

If this is up your alley I'll respond with the details.


----------



## Etype (Dec 5, 2015)

Blast injuries, even cumulative blast effects screw up your HPTA, you're also at the age that the natural downswing might start.  Get a full hormone panel, the military will pay for it.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 5, 2015)

Etype said:


> Blast injuries, even cumulative blast effects screw up your HPTA, you're also at the age that the natural downswing might start.  Get a full hormone panel, the military will pay for it.


Wanted to quote and reply for effect. 

After 35 (with decades of this shit behind us, no less), you're confused by your body's response to normal stimulus with abnormal response because we just want to throw our kit on and go work. 

Get tested. Full panel. All of it. Something might surprise you.


----------



## Etype (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm 30, everything was relatively normal, test was high average, HDL 2x the recommended level, LDL was super low, blah, blah, blah.


Except, my homocysteine, which causes inflammation and is a marker for possible heart disease risk, was 3x the top end range for normal.    No explanation whatsoever.

Weird things happen when you make your body do hard things for years.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 6, 2015)

Yeah... Weird things like the bad-people dyin'
(Italian-American accent)


----------



## x SF med (Dec 6, 2015)

When I was at WRNMMC taking care of a brother, I had a lot of time to read the scattered medical journals, and the not yet published peer papers written by the doctors.  There appears to be a correlation between immune response, adrenal and hormonal changes in Combat Arms, (especially) SOF types, after as little as 5 years in the job.  Low T, high cholesterol, and arthritic inflamatory responses seem to be the most common.   It's still being researched, there should be more coming out on this in the next couple of years.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 7, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> Have to agree with both. *The weight thing hit me around 42*. Have to really watch my diet. 6'8" 250 lbs was at 270 earlier this year. Hurt myself and can not excersise at the moment. Eat like a bird to just maintain weight. Your body may be just slowing down.



When I turned 40 my warranty expired.  Much harder to keep weight on, hurt a lot more after long runs, got cancer, had surgeries.  Absolutely concur that diet became a MUCH bigger focus for me.


----------

